# Everything you need to know about Anavar



## The Chauffeur

*Found this from another board...Very good post on Var and it's myths and uses...*

*
*

*
**Everything you need to know about Anavar*

*MYTHS*

*Myth #1 - Anavar will not suppress the HPTA.*

False. Anavar, used in adequate dosages, will shut you down. To what degree you experience side effects of suppression (loss of libido, lethargy) is entirely dependent upon the individual and the dosages used.

*Myth #2 - Var is a weak anabolic, and is not effective unless stacked with a more androgenic compound.*

This could not be further from the truth. At dosages of 40mg a day and higher, anavar is incredibly effective at adding water free LBM. At around day 6-7, increased vascularity should become apparent (assuming your oxandrolone is legitimate in its dosing), and strength gains should start appearing around day 14.

If used during a clean bulk, gains of 10-20 pounds are possible. If cutting, you will maintain weight, or even put on 5-10 pounds (depending on the rate of fat loss/severity of diet). You will keep all of your gains with proper PCT.

*Myth #3 - Anavar will not require any type of PCT.*

This is one ive never understood. It's a pretty commonly known fact now that var is a suppressive compound. So why is it that some individuals still refuse to make a small investment in some clomid/nolva....this is your testicular function we're talking about. That said, PCT required for var is not as "heavy" as PCT for, say, a test/eq cycle. 15-20 days @ 50mg clomid should be sufficient.

*LIBIDO*

The only real issue of concern that i have found when running anavar alone is slight libido suppression. Anavar is suppressive enough to where you WILL feel a difference in your sex drive (and not for the better ) when using 40+mg a day. There are three options to counteract this.

*#1 - Tribulus + Avena Sativa *- Trib at 4-7g a day and Avena Sativa at 3-4g a day tend to help prevent any loss in performance or ability to get it up. However, using effective dosages is going to end up being as or more expensive than options 2 or 3...but its your call.

*
#2 - Proviron* - If hairloss is an issue in your choice to use anavar, then you may want to avoid this one. But 25mg ED proviron, starting after week 2, will keep you rock hard. And it will help to harden up your muscles too .

*#3 - Maintenance Test Dosage *- Finally, you could choose to use testosterone to keep your willy in shape. At a dosage of around 200mg, split bi weekly, everything should keep running smoothly. Also, this will contribute to your gains much moreso than than options 1 or 2. I would keep nolva onhand on the off chance that you are severely gyno prone. Bloating should not be an issue at this dosage.

*BENEFITS*

Anavar is a badass drug. This is why.

*#1 - Vascularity*

Oxandrolone will make you veiny as all hell. And quickly. Look out for brand new bulging forearms veins by around day 6. If you are following a cutting regimen, expect new spider webs in your chest, shoulders and quads by around day 21.

*#2 - Pumps*

When on var, the pumps are constant. Bored sitting in class/at work? Do some unweighted calf raises. After about three minutes, your calves will be ready to pop. Youll be doing something like drinking a cup of water, and after a minute of holding it, your bi will be completely full and pumped. You may have to cut some sets short in the gym due to the painful pumpage.

*#3 - Strength*

Even when cutting, you can expect new strength gains every workout after about day 14-21.

*
#4 - Fat Loss*

Anavar has been shown to contribute to accelerated fat loss in both subcutaneous and visceral fat, concentrated effects in the abdomen and thigh area. And if youve used the drug, you can attest to this...if you cant sport the 6-8 pack look on var, its not gonna happen .

*CYCLE*

Anavar should be run @ at least 40mg a day to see all of the benefits it offers. Dosages upwards of 80mg have been shown to exhibit diminishing returns. Also, i cant imagine the intensity of the pumps at that kind of dosage.

*LIVER PROTECTION*

Anavar is a 17 Alpha Alkylated steroid, and is toxic. It has been shown to be less toxic than other orals, and is even used as liver treatment for recovering alcoholics. Still, i would limit my time using it to 8 weeks, 10 at the most.

It would be beneficial to you liver to use several different OTC supplements during, and perhaps after your cycle. A few preventive measures never hurt anyone .

*1 - Milk Thistle*The classic liver protectant herb.supposedly works by blocking the entrance of harmful substances to liver cells, and hastening their expulsion. Make sure there is a high standardization of Silymarin

*2 - R ALA*

A powerful antioxidant

*3 - NAC*

Supports liver function and production of l-glutathione

*4 - Vitamin C and E*

Antioxidants

*5 - LOADS of water*

Helps to flush out your entire system

*LIPID PROTECTION*

Anavar isnt going to kill your cholesterol levels like some drugs (winny being one of the worst), but it may put your LDL/HDL profiles outside of the normal range. There are a few things that help, but as long as your not using 60+mg daily or running it for more than 10 weeks, i would just use flax...

*1 - Flax Oil*

Consuming lots of essential fatty acids promotes overall health, as well as helping to keep your lipid profile from becoming too bad.

*2 - Policosanol*

Used at 20mg daily to keep your HDL (good cholesterol) levels from crashing, and your LDL from becoming too high.

*3 - Niacin*

Preferably the flush free variety. If you wish, niacin can be used at 1-2g ED for a short period post-cycle to normalize HDL levels. Do not use for more than 7-14 days, as liver toxicity can be an issue when using those dosages of niacin for long periods of time


----------



## pds999

Great post.

I am looking at Anavar for a cutting cycle in the future. In fact I may stick with Anavar period as I am not a fan of the bloating/water retention from a lot of AAS's.


----------



## Lost Soul

Agree with most of it

Some dont but overall some good points


----------



## The Chauffeur

only bad thing about var is the price.


----------



## takeone

the strength gains on anavar are very good considering most assume its a weak steroid.

i was very impressed by it when i included it in the last 4 weeks of a test/boldenone cycle.


----------



## Cent

Last year I did an anavar only cycle @ 40mg ed. I experienced all of the above and gains remained with no PCT but tribulus running constantly. From my research I remember that gains (muscle/ weight gained with anavar) remain for 6 months even if not workin' out. Only bad thing about anavar is loss of libido and price.


----------



## budgie

would this be recomended as a first cycle over dbol if you want just lean gains.?great read thanks


----------



## pds999

I personally think Anavar ticks a lot of boxes. It's anabolic, doesn't aromatise, has been shown in studies to cut fat and doesn't cause bloating. Downsides are the price of course but if I could only have one steroid from now on it would probably be Anavar based on my research to date. The bloating, etc of test-e has put me off AAS's a little and my diet is as clean as it gets plus I am running an anti-estrogen (Arimidex).


----------



## martyb123

brilliant read mate sums it all up for me, as i dont and wouldnt touch injections what orals what would reccomend stacking it with if there is any. Preferably ones with least side effects


----------



## Lost Soul

budgie said:


> would this be recomended as a first cycle over dbol if you want just lean gains.?great read thanks


No, its expensive and its like trying to getting ****ed on shandy bass when you have special brew at your disposal.

Anavar has its place but alone is a bit of a pretty boy "I dont want to have the bad sides of steroids yet want the gains" cycle and lb for £ is a poor choice for a first cycle unless you are girl and have lots of spare cash

I use it with prop and its OK but prefer tren


----------



## pds999

Depends what your goals are. If you are just looking to build a little lean muscle and tone up and cut some fat then I don't think it can be beaten, i.e. if you want to look good on the beach. If you want some serious muscle growth then it's not the way to go.


----------



## Lost Soul

pds999 said:


> Depends what your goals are. If you are just looking to build a little lean muscle and tone up and cut some fat then I don't think it can be beaten, i.e. if you want to look good on the beach. If you want some serious muscle growth then it's not the way to go.


If your goal is to quote 'tone up' you should not even be thinking of taking steroids


----------



## Tatyana

Lost Soul said:


> If your goal is to quote 'tone up' you should not even be thinking of taking steroids


I can't believe people use the word tone on a BBing board, it's soooooooo geigh.

I think we need to get a link to the Men's Health and Fitness site for those that want to 'tone'.


----------



## Lost Soul

Tatyana said:


> I can't believe people use the word tone on a BBing board, it's soooooooo geigh.
> 
> I think we need to get a link to the Men's Health and Fitness site for those that want to 'tone'.


alternatively point this at their cranium and press the red 'OK' button










It ranks alongside tonk and hench for the most ************ *********** words to be used when talking about training. In fact If someone wrote t0n3d in text language I would be liable to nuke them and anything that lives close by just to ensure they had been erased


----------



## Cent

This is me at the end of my anavar only cycle @ 40mg ed. This is last summer (2007). Now, after one year I'm at the end of my test prop, Eq 11-week cycle. I'll post a new photo, same place, same pose for reference. wait another couple of weeks please.


----------



## Lost Soul

yeh looks good mate 

(just think how good it would have looked with a prop cycle first :laugh:  )


----------



## Guest

your face in the pic looks as if your trying to go for a big sh*t


----------



## Lost Soul

romper stomper said:


> your face in the pic looks as if your trying to go for a big sh*t


Have you tried hitting poses and holding them for around 20-30 seconds?


----------



## wogihao

Hmmm I would use anavar but only as part of a oral stack with a injectable base. So much of the information is redundant.

a anavar only cycle consdering the likely resuts is a expensive one.

Ofcourse its goal spesific but I would probably plumb for winstrol tab over anavar if i were to run it on its own. You get the same result but at a greatly reduced cost.

I think realisticly your looking at a much higher dosage to acheve the same results of mass from say dbol (on its own). and when you start going over 100mg the sides from var start to come out.

That said i found it usefull for strenght, just add it in as a addition to a cycle at the right dosage it nice.

All things considered I would spend the money on test/drol for sheer mass, test/winstrol for "quality mass".


----------



## pds999

Lost Soul said:


> If your goal is to quote 'tone up' you should not even be thinking of taking steroids


Taken a bit out of context there. I said build lean muscle, cut and tone up. In which case Anavar is an option. I agree about the word tone though, sounds gay. I'll amend in future.


----------



## Lost Soul

Tone up?

Its not a term used by anyone other than housewifes and plump middle aged men. I think its a term most seasoned trainers find quite bizarre for a steroid user to state that as a goal.

Cut and Bulk yeh, tone, toning and anything like that, IMO (and I believe that of others) no


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Ok forgive me if I am being stupid... ignore the cost of this but would a 30% + bf benifit from taking these? If they promote fat loss to some extent would these be better than some of the other stimulants as would be getting two for one with strength gains and an acceled fat loss?


----------



## pds999

Lost Soul said:


> Tone up?
> 
> Its not a term used by anyone other than housewifes and plump middle aged men. I think its a term most seasoned trainers find quite bizarre for a steroid user to state that as a goal.
> 
> Cut and Bulk yeh, tone, toning and anything like that, IMO (and I believe that of others) no


Can't disagree.


----------



## pds999

YetiMan said:


> Ok forgive me if I am being stupid... ignore the cost of this but would a 30% + bf benifit from taking these? If they promote fat loss to some extent would these be better than some of the other stimulants as would be getting two for one with strength gains and an acceled fat loss?


I don't know enough about Anavar in particular to say, but from the studies done it has been shown to promote weight loss and is also mildly anabolic. So yes in theory you could build some mass and cut some fat. I am not sure many would choose it purely as a fat burner though, primarily due to cost. Having said that, the side-effects of Clenbuterol, Ephedrine, etc are arguably worse. Don't use at 30% body fat though, get down to 15% if you can and see what happens.


----------



## Lost Soul

YetiMan said:


> Ok forgive me if I am being stupid... ignore the cost of this but would a 30% + bf benifit from taking these? If they promote fat loss to some extent would these be better than some of the other stimulants as would be getting two for one with strength gains and an acceled fat loss?


IMO nobody at 30% should use gear. Var is a milder steroid for those hell bent on using steroids but the sub q and visceral fat decrease from a cycle of anavar would be similar to about 2 or 3 sessions on cardio.

It is not a potent fat burner, it just has weak properties to accelerate minute fatt loss.

It will not get you cut

If you are (or the person is) 30% body fat there are some issues regarding one or more of the following:

Application

Knowledge

Time spent training


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Lost Soul said:


> IMO nobody at 30% should use gear. Var is a milder steroid for those hell bent on using steroids but the sub q and visceral fat decrease from a cycle of anavar would be similar to about 2 or 3 sessions on cardio.
> 
> It is not a potent fat burner, it just has weak properties to accelerate minute fatt loss.
> 
> It will not get you cut
> 
> If you are (or the person is) 30% body fat there are some issues regarding one or more of the following:
> 
> Application
> 
> Knowledge
> 
> Time spent training


Ok so for the minor loss then it would not be practical or cost effective, thank you for clearing that up.

Thats a good post. Yes I am the person who is 30% + BF. I was 24 and half stone last year and have started training last november. I am now under 20 stone after my bulk (dont ask went wrong went from 18 and half stone to 23 stone ) I am looseing at the moment around 3-5lbs a week and am very happy with it and do 3 hour long sessions on the treadmill (incline and 3.5mph) and 2 MMA sessions which are very cardio orientated. Looseing the weight fast and also gaining some muscle mass  - Sorry to bore you to death with my life story!


----------



## Lost Soul

No bore mate but any gear will increase blood pressure and TBH it will show no difference in your physique.

30% is about effort, 20 is about effort and reading

10% is all the above and then looking to science and the possibilites.

Thats all IMO when it comes to needing what when it comes to lowering BF

I personally feel no able bodied person in 'reasonable health' should be 30% body fat for a lengthy period of time. Thats my hard and fast thought process and I know some wont agree and some will say I have taken the human aspect out but 30% for 'healthy folk' is:

over eating/drinking

under training

sedentry lifestyle

most will get to 15% without making many sacrafices in reality

drugs are so far down the hierachy of needs to get here and IMO a waste

Im am quite old school in terms of application Vs drugs and feel many can do the former with a little effort


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I guess that is one thing I forget about is the blood pressure thing. I learnt my lesson from that when taking 300mg of eph a day etc. I might be under 30% now but I will have to get that checked.

You are right about what you said, I am well on my way to dropping down to 20%. I am hoping to be at this mark by about September. I am slowly reading in to the science, with people like your self making this easier by breaking it down in to terms people can understand.

You are right about the 30%, its so un healthy and I only have my self to blame with my old eating habbits and not doing any form of excercise. I mean mcdonalds breakfast/lunch/dinner was not healthy and in hindsight I would not repeat it. So I do fit in the catagory over over eating. Big style, but this has changed since last year when I started training. I have made mistakes but I have also learnt a lot.

To be honest you are right about the not making to many sacrifices as well I still eat things I like (healthy things) I am in a defosit and I train 5 days a week, each day involving at least a hour cardio.

I think you are right, a lot can be achived by application before resorting to drugs etc. I made that mistake with the amount of eph/grenades I was taking. When in reality I did not need to.


----------



## Lost Soul

300mg of eph...fcuk that I would be like muhammad ali on a treadmill after a kilo of haribo.

body fat measurements are not accurate at higher levels so you may well be lower but simple manageble changes in lifestyle and diet will help and not subscribing to BBing diets and supps/drugs is probably a far better option right now


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Lost Soul said:


> 300mg of eph...fcuk that I would be like muhammad ali on a treadmill after a kilo of haribo.
> 
> body fat measurements are not accurate at higher levels so you may well be lower but simple manageble changes in lifestyle and diet will help and not subscribing to BBing diets and supps/drugs is probably a far better option right now


pmsl

Yea I agree 100% with what you said, once I got it in my head its not a sprint its a marathon(someone else said it but I think its good) its made life easier!

But set/oct I recon I should be 20% easy 

Thanks again Lost


----------



## pds999

I think everything Lost Soul has said above is spot on. I wouldn't even look at gear at 30% body fat. Get down to 12-15% if you can and then re-assess the diet, training and cardio and see where you are.


----------



## genesis

To the original poster, thanks for that good read.

Yeti 300mg of eph i thought that was a typo fuk me mate thats brutal i would be off my tits, most ive ever done was 100 i spent about 4 days straight on the treadmill!!!


----------



## Guest

> Have you tried hitting poses and holding them for around 20-30 seconds?


Errrrrr yes !!! the first time i did it i **** myself ;o)


----------



## Lost Soul

There be your answer then


----------



## big_nige

great var post!!!!!!!!


----------



## joepeeps

Great post but why is anavar so much more expensive than other orals??Sorry if this is a stupid question but i've always wondered lol


----------



## big_nige

i think its jus because its so popular and has little effects atleast every bodybuilders gunna try it once i am this year


----------



## Harry1436114491

joepeeps said:


> Great post but why is anavar so much more expensive than other orals??Sorry if this is a stupid question but i've always wondered lol


Raw materials cost more, but if you know where to look you can get Var for the same price as Tbol/Oxy etc..


----------



## moondog

anavar r ****e !! beter results of creatine!!


----------



## Dwaine Chambers

What dose did you take?


----------



## paul hawks

Can you recommend a trusted site to buy Anavar? thnx Hawk


----------



## 6108

Excelent post!


----------



## OZZY

Does anyone know how much Var should cost per pill at 10Mg pill dose??

A rough idea will do

Thanks


----------



## T.F.

Can't discuss prices mate.


----------



## alz

great post dude, im using anavar to cut and that really has helped. A mate suggested using clen alongside anavar as a cutting cycle, good idea??


----------



## stevenE

nice post hearing good things about anavar


----------



## rocky666

judging by your pic the anavar must of been a fake?


----------



## TF03

Dragging up an old thread, but now it seems a lot more people have run anavar recently.

I was wondering what would be a good PCT for 100mg ed for 8 weeks?

Would just nolva be sufficient? Or would clomid be better? Or even both combined?


----------



## Superhorse

Interesting reading

1 thing I couldn't see here was whether Var can offer fat loss benefits/properties when on a lean bulk (stacked with test) or is it only best used on a cut?


----------



## Philly_1

Good advice there thanks


----------



## Beats

Mega bump here I know

Var at 40mg? Most peoples var cycles ive read are 80-100mg ED

Would var at 40mg ed on a first cycle be enough?


----------



## CassiusXL

Hi folks, first time user here  My contact suggested to use oxandrolone (is that Anavar?) combined with oral turinabol for my first cycle...will this be a good choice? Not very into steroids..but i'm trying to study


----------



## RTM

CassiusXL said:


> Hi folks, first time user here  My contact suggested to use oxandrolone (is that Anavar?) combined with oral turinabol for my first cycle...will this be a good choice? Not very into steroids..but i'm trying to study


Nah. Better off with one oral and one injectable test in moderate to low doses as a first cycle.


----------



## laup

Started 100mg var ed for 8weeks today. Did it last year, trust u feel awsome.

If first time cycle do 50mg ed.

Get some nova and clomed for after just to make sure...


----------



## Slindog

anavar is great stuff. It is such a versatile, is what you can do with it. stack, or stand alone..

I like it it.

Stick with BD bonavar


----------



## Kilmarnocklad

got 4 weeks left of my anavar cycle....did 4 weeks at 80mg ed, did 2 weeks at 100mg ed to taper up, then went up to 150mg ed which is what i am at right now. pumps are immense, leaning out which is easily noticeable and stength is going up!


----------



## Beats

Kilmarnocklad said:


> got 4 weeks left of my anavar cycle....did 4 weeks at 80mg ed, did 2 weeks at 100mg ed to taper up, then went up to 150mg ed which is what i am at right now. pumps are immense, leaning out which is easily noticeable and stength is going up!


150mg ed that must cost a fortune lol


----------



## Ballin

BOOM.

About to run 100mg of Anavar (8 weeks) with 600mg of Test E (12 weeks) bring it on!!


----------



## Dave_b

I'd love to try anavar but im worried about horror stroies of labs putting mainly winstrol in the tabs which from what ive read on here will demolish my hair line, and pharma grade anavar seems to be an absolute fortune


----------



## infernal0988

Cent said:


> This is me at the end of my anavar only cycle @ 40mg ed. This is last summer (2007). Now, after one year I'm at the end of my test prop, Eq 11-week cycle. I'll post a new photo, same place, same pose for reference. wait another couple of weeks please.


Where are the legs ...???


----------



## laup

infernal0988 said:


> Where are the legs ...???


its usually the case 

Prochem 50mg x60 plenty good enough


----------



## Kilmarnocklad

Pauly B Project said:


> 150mg ed that must cost a fortune lol


its not that bad buddy as im using thr 50mg tablets that come in tubs of 60tabs......just going to do it 150mg ed until ive finished then do appropriate pct....wait a few weeks then possibly look into a course of test.


----------



## Kilmarnocklad

laup said:


> its usually the case
> 
> Prochem 50mg x60 plenty good enough


the exact ones im using.....however im hearing people say that the 10mg tabs are more potent and running at a lower dose is more potent also...dont know what to believe to be honest? ha im running at 150mg ed at the mo, and tbh i reckon that when i was using 80mg ed in the 10mg tabs i was getting more vascular and more pumps than i am with the 50mg tabs.


----------



## Hibbert

what does it mean by 'Dosages upwards of 80mg have been shown to exhibit diminishing returns.'


----------



## Kilmarnocklad

Hibbert said:


> what does it mean by 'Dosages upwards of 80mg have been shown to exhibit diminishing returns.'


pretty sure it means above 80mg ed, the effects are lesser....therefore you will get the most potency from var under 80mg...over that it doesnt work quite as well?

dont quote me on that but thats what i take from it.


----------



## laup

Kilmarnocklad said:


> the exact ones im using.....however im hearing people say that the 10mg tabs are more potent and running at a lower dose is more potent also...dont know what to believe to be honest? ha im running at 150mg ed at the mo, and tbh i reckon that when i was using 80mg ed in the 10mg tabs i was getting more vascular and more pumps than i am with the 50mg tabs.


even if they are slightly under dosed, there must be filler in them, i guess your still getting 40mg atleast so 80mg total, but the pro chem ones worked for me @ 100 so well u know


----------



## marz88

Where would be the best place to get this from? (pro chem var)


----------



## Kilmarnocklad

marz88 said:


> Where would be the best place to get this from? (pro chem var)


cant discuss where to buy from or prices buddy.


----------



## Zorrin

Anavar prices have come right down. Prochem and ROHM are separate labs, but I suspect they got together to bulk order anavar for their 50mg tablets, using same containers and maybe even the same tablet pressing run. They are slightly different shades of yellow, the prochem ones can be snapped in half easily. The ROHM 50s are like rock - different pill binder - and have to be bitten in two.

It IS good for shedding midsection fat (most DHTs are). I'm 45, and my avatar on the left was taken a couple of days before christmas. I have a dimple a few inches below my right nipple that I haven't seen for 20 years. Its prochem anavar this time, with test prop and just a smidge of mast prop. I feel a bit of mast prop (say 50mg eod) helps the anavar go further - like injectible proviron. I've also found that anavar and creatine do go well together - something to do with ATP synthesis, phosphocreatine etc

Winstrol is more bang for the buck, but no achy elbow tendons with anavar. If we had the money, most of us would throw 100mg a day in with every cycle, cutting OR bulking. low toxicity, its all good and no bad (except the price).


----------



## laup

Actually seen your posts elsewhere... I might slap 50mg tbol on top of my var 100mg ed for 4weeks


----------



## Slight of hand

Iv'e always like Var, just the cost that's the bugger

Not to mention the elevated lipid profile it gives me every time without fail.

For me week 4 onwards for the real changes with Var


----------



## marz88

I agree after week 4 the var gets interesting. My first cycle i used just var and saw some good results with body fat coming down to 11% after it was at 15% before i started. This was an 8 week course around july time. I am now running again but with creatine and must admit that im feeling / seeing better improvements already.


----------



## laup

does creatine really compliment the var then?


----------



## marz88

laup said:


> does creatine really compliment the var then?


From what i have seen, i would say so. I'm adding 10g with my before and after shake currently using maxiraw supps. The strength gains are the most noticable when combining var and creatine.


----------



## laup

Yup I will confirm added creatine ethyl Esther 5g before gym and **** me... Pumps are crazy


----------



## Zola

If anyone has taken anavar recently can you Pm me please?


----------



## steviemo10

Iv posted on another thread...still trying to understand how this site works lol...got a cycle planned for anavar and proviron but got a couple of concerns


----------



## laup

Zola said:


> If anyone has taken anavar recently can you Pm me please?


What's up


----------



## mrlooolz

Zola said:


> If anyone has taken anavar recently can you Pm me please?





steviemo10 said:


> Iv posted on another thread...still trying to understand how this site works lol...got a cycle planned for anavar and proviron but got a couple of concerns


Hey guys,

I am running var and proviron cycle with creatine even... this is my detailed log http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/207210-var-cycle-log-4.html

If you have any questions just ask on and i will answer to the best of my knowledge


----------



## mrlooolz

laup said:


> What's up


Yup Creatine with the var is working miracles for me. I am doing Creatine mono hydrate 5mg with my post workout shake. Would you recommend taking it before? it is just plain creatine


----------



## Zola

...


----------



## laup

currently doin clen @ 80mcg, 50 var and 50mg winstrol & 100mcg t3


----------



## bigmike32

great post and helpful,so if i start anavar cycle (50 mg e.d/8 weeks) and the day following my last day of anavar i start clomid 50 mg during 20 day.Did make sense and did i need other things.(sorry for my english i come from montreal :stuart:


----------



## Padbear

bigmike32 said:


> great post and helpful,so if i start anavar cycle (50 mg e.d/8 weeks) and the day following my last day of anavar i start clomid 50 mg during 20 day.Did make sense and did i need other things.(sorry for my english i come from montreal :stuart:


I am also wondering about this. How do you "know" that you need to do a PCT? I am speaking solely about Anavar. What are the signs to watch for in regards to being shut down. Are testicular atrophy and lack of libido the two main signs, and if a person was to finish a cycle of Anavar at 50-75mg for 9 weeks and saw zero testicular atrophy and zero decline in libido would they still need to do a PCT ?


----------



## Zola

I didn't do a pct after anavar cycle. Nuts back to normal within two weeks. No problem with libido etc really.


----------



## scottg2540

Anyone used chem tec anavar ? And if so what are they like


----------



## Growing Lad

I'm stopping my 100mg a day BD eu "anavar" today been on 2weeks and jumped 14lbs on scale...never experienced water like this before. I'm a puffer fish!


----------



## Gotista

Growing Lad said:


> I'm stopping my 100mg a day BD eu "anavar" today been on 2weeks and jumped 14lbs on scale...never experienced water like this before. I'm a puffer fish!


Thats the stuff ive jst started couple days ago. With winny though. I dont understand why u would be putting water on. Whsts your diet like


----------



## Growing Lad

Gotista said:


> Thats the stuff ive jst started couple days ago. With winny though. I dont understand why u would be putting water on. Whsts your diet like


Mate, iv used var before last summer from medtech. Was dry and hard. Iv got killer calf pumps, back pumps. There's dbol or something in my "anavar" stopped today so ill update end of week see what's going on water wise. Diet is decent, turkey (bought 20kg from muscle food)& rice x 4 meals, oats & usn igf1 x 2meals. Couple snacks of raw almonds. Turkey is seasoned and rice peri peri sauce added so probly fair bit of sodium but the only change has been addition of "anavar" if not I'm ill and kidneys ate failing lol.


----------



## Gotista

Hmmmm. i'll report back too. Its my first time taking anavar and my goal is the exact opposite of whats happening to u. Dnt want no water!


----------



## bigmike32

whats up zola, how many mg/day do you took. do you have a good result from taking anavar and how did you feel the first week after your cycle.tank you in advance.


----------



## Hayesy

Someone Sticky this b!tch!!


----------



## bigmike32

cool

:thumb:


----------



## Growing Lad

Update:after 2weeks anavar from bd.eu 100mg a day I was up 14lbs & water everywhere. dropped it 2days ago and im 7lbs down and my jaw line has returned, no changed other than dropping var. I trust my guy 100% so must've bin a bad batch probly dbol or adrol I duno. Won't be using the bd stuff again tho used medtech with good results so go bk to that. And just started some WC equitren


----------



## Skye666

Great post on anavar...wish more ladies would comment on their usage...


----------



## R20B

How expensive is anavar exactly then?


----------



## secondhandsoul

R20B said:


> How expensive is anavar exactly then?


Can't ask prices mate.


----------



## R20B

secondhandsoul said:


> Can't ask prices mate.


Yeah I just realised. My bad!


----------



## RedMen96

Hi does anyone know were I can get legit anavar ?


----------



## Gynosaur

RedMen96 said:


> Hi does anyone know were I can get legit anavar ?


inb4ban


----------



## BgOaks

R20B said:


> How expensive is anavar exactly then?


In UK ! Not expensive


----------



## BgOaks

RedMen96 said:


> Hi does anyone know were I can get legit anavar ?


You need a trusted source to get it from !


----------



## Tom90

Anyone used BD 50mg Anavar lately?


----------



## Kazza61

Interesting to see my experience described here too - gained over a stone in the first 10 days of using. Could only be water although to be fair I was eating like a horse too. Taking 60mg day along with 500mg Sus a week. Last week I missed a day and stepped on the scales the following day 6lbs lighter! This last week even my ankles have swelled up! Not what I was expecting with Anavar at all. Sticking with it for now though as my strength is going through the roof and I do feel as if I'm putting on plenty of hard muscle too. At 52, strongest I've ever been in my entire life which is nice!

Was thinking of adding in some nolva to help deal with the water retention - what does anyone think and what dose should I add in?


----------



## hitmancoolio

Hi guys, been researching anavar for quite a while now but have yet to come across an answer from multiple people about if it can cause gyno or the likelihood that you'll start to see gyno symptoms if you take 40-50g a day for 8 weeks.

EDIT

Forgot to add, i'll be taking Milk Thistle and trib throughout the cycle and post. I'll also be cutting whilst on the cycle.

Thanks guys.


----------



## tony_1170

No gyno with me and that was 8 weeks starting weeks 1-4 *50mg then weeks 5-8 *100mg... same with a couple of mates and I've done that cycle three times

Only thing I did notice three or four weeks in on my first cycle was libido went.. wasnt remotely horny..

Since then ran HCG.. 1000iu once a week for full 8 weeks. Ok, means using a teeny insulin syringe and injecting in the tummy but its easy to mix up, prep and pop in freezer. Every Sunday, de frosted and jabbed my belly. No pain, no nothing... horny as a anything


----------



## hitmancoolio

Started on 50mg on the 15th of this month. Really hope there is a significant result in using this in 8 weeks time.


----------



## Streetlife

tony_1170 said:


> No
> 
> Since then ran HCG.. 1000iu once a week for full 8 weeks. Ok, means using a teeny insulin syringe and injecting in the tummy but its easy to mix up, prep and pop in freezer. Every Sunday, de frosted and jabbed my belly. No pain, no nothing... horny as a anything


Never freeze it, the peptides become less effective after being frozen.


----------



## wasimraja

I'm planning anavar cycle for cutting.

50 mg/day for 6 weeks. Pct climid 40 mg starting from 7th week to 9 th week.

Diet 80% protein nd 20% carb.

Any advice pls


----------



## infernal0988

wasimraja said:


> I'm planning anavar cycle for cutting.
> 
> 50 mg/day for 6 weeks. Pct climid 40 mg starting from 7th week to 9 th week.
> 
> Diet 80% protein nd 20% carb.
> 
> Any advice pls


running 50mg is no use what so ever 100mg minimum imo , you wont see sh!t from 50mg


----------



## AndyTee

infernal0988 said:


> running 50mg is no use what so ever 100mg minimum imo , you wont see sh!t from 50mg


Ive run 5 var cycles and have experimented with dosage.

60 mg is the sweet spot for me.


----------



## infernal0988

AndyTee said:


> Ive run 5 var cycles and have experimented with dosage.
> 
> 60 mg is the sweet spot for me.


Maybe so but anavar is a mild drug & for strength sure but for gains ? No way


----------



## AndyTee

infernal0988 said:


> Maybe so but anavar is a mild drug & for strength sure but for gains ? No way


You are right. Var is not really first choice if looking for gains. There are better compounds around.


----------



## tony_1170

Streetlife said:


> Never freeze it, the peptides become less effective after being frozen.


Really, balls... saw so many post's saying freeze. Would it be ok if only kept for the duration of cycle.... not frozen for months?


----------



## tony_1170

wasimraja said:


> I'm planning anavar cycle for cutting.
> 
> 50 mg/day for 6 weeks. Pct climid 40 mg starting from 7th week to 9 th week.
> 
> Diet 80% protein nd 20% carb.
> 
> Any advice pls


Thats low carbs


----------



## Streetlife

tony_1170 said:


> Really, balls... saw so many post's saying freeze. Would it be ok if only kept for the duration of cycle.... not frozen for months?


Not too sure, but im certain you keep GH chilled not frozen solid.


----------



## G-man99

tony_1170 said:


> Really, balls... saw so many post's saying freeze. Would it be ok if only kept for the duration of cycle.... not frozen for months?


HCG is only frozen if using sterile water.

If using BAC water then refrigeration is fine


----------



## levi6482

Can anybody tell me where I can get clomid please?? There's all sorts of stuff on amazon ur pct xtreme and other bits...but I need to know wot I'm taking or where I can purchase clomid if poss please guys.


----------



## Octa

Would Zydex Pro-PCT be overkill after a var only cycle?


----------



## Pendonkboyo

Hi guys looking for some advice on running an anavar only cycle 40mg a day possibly 60 I have trained cardio for the last 6 months to get from a 17st fat unfit bloke to 12 stone with a good fitness level I have been left with a lose stomach area because of the rapid weight loss I am happy with my current shape I just need to cut I have read alot about using a test base to run an anavar cycle but a friend has used anavar only and has had great results I understand the risks attached with it read up quite alot just looking for some advice if anyone can help I'm 25 15% bf weighing 12st 4lbs any advice would be appreciate thanks


----------



## bigbaggy

@Pendonkboyo. 6 months training to lose that much weight is very good going buddy. Thats some dedication. Congrats. With regards to the Anavar my advice is to give it a go. Personally I am on my 1st cycle of Anavar only at 40mg per day and Ill be doing it for 8 weeks. I am on my 2nd week and seeing great results already. The 1st week i only took 20mg. I start to see 'spider webs' across my chest, arms and shoulders looking alot stronger and harder. Honestly the strength gains in the gym are amazing! You do notice a huge difference! My mid section is starting to look good and harden up. The risks and sides for me is little. With the libido issues everyone goes on about, for me my libido has increased! I notice a few extra spots across my back and shoulders, nothing too bad and tahts about it for sides. Plus at 40mg which is a pretty low dosage you should be alright.

For treatment after the cycle i will use a OTC battle fuel test booster to see if this works. But alot of guys say PCT is not really that needed for VAR only on such a low dosage. Good luck buddy.


----------



## osland

I'm on day 8 on my var cycle and have gone up 3 lbs in weight while cutting. Is this to be expected? Should I be worrying and dropping calories further? Thanks!


----------



## Cent

it seems your anavar is actually dbol or some aromatizing steroid. blood test for estrogens?

Var is for women btw. Take some provi along with it.


----------



## osland

It's d-hacks var got from a v reliable source so not dbol. I've never messed about with steroids before so was expecting some weight gain but just wasn't confirmation


----------



## Pitbull999

The OP says to use Tribulus & Avena Setiva when on cycle, has anyone tried this?


----------



## Cent

You serious?


----------



## Pitbull999

Me or previous poster?


----------



## Jutt

Pitbull999 said:


> The OP says to use Tribulus & Avena Setiva when on cycle, has anyone tried this?


Tried it with tribulus on one of my first ever cycles didnt do anything noticeable to be honest I wouldn't waste your money mate.


----------



## Mivi93

Hi guys, it's my first day,that I ve joined to this website......I really need help, I'm taking anavar from 3 weeks 10mg per day and I train 6 times,but I've gained 5 kg...when I started I was 65kg,now I weight 70kg... My workout is divided in:mon- GAG + triceps and hit 40min tues- HIT 40min;Wed-shoulders and dorsals and 40min HIT ; Thurs- 40min Hit;Fri- agin gag and biceps 40 min Hit;Sat-40 min hit and abdominals.

Thanks mivi


----------



## Aliking10

Mivi93 said:


> Hi guys, it's my first day,that I ve joined to this website......I really need help, I'm taking anavar from 3 weeks 10mg per day and I train 6 times,but I've gained 5 kg...when I started I was 65kg,now I weight 70kg... My workout is divided in:mon- GAG + triceps and hit 40min tues- HIT 40min;Wed-shoulders and dorsals and 40min HIT ; Thurs- 40min Hit;Fri- agin gag and biceps 40 min Hit;Sat-40 min hit and abdominals.
> 
> Thanks mivi


You gained 5kg off 10mg in 3 weeks?


----------



## Mal20729

Mivi93 said:


> Hi guys, it's my first day,that I ve joined to this website......I really need help, I'm taking anavar from 3 weeks 10mg per day and I train 6 times,but I've gained 5 kg...when I started I was 65kg,now I weight 70kg... My workout is divided in:mon- GAG + triceps and hit 40min tues- HIT 40min;Wed-shoulders and dorsals and 40min HIT ; Thurs- 40min Hit;Fri- agin gag and biceps 40 min Hit;Sat-40 min hit and abdominals.
> 
> Thanks mivi


What's the actual question here?


----------



## Mivi93

The actual question here,is: is it normal that I've gained 5 kg into 3 weeks with anavar or there is something wrong?


----------



## Aliking10

Mivi93 said:


> The actual question here,is: is it normal that I've gained 5 kg into 3 weeks with anavar or there is something wrong?


Are you a guy?


----------



## Mivi93

No I'm a girl??


----------



## Aliking10

Mivi93 said:


> No I'm a girl??


That explains the low dosing then.


----------



## Mivi93

So could someone tell me,if it's normal?


----------



## Mivi93

Aliking10 said:


> That explains the low dosing then.


Ok...but what about my gaining weight?


----------



## ripped01

hi people i still have like puffy nipple have taken nolva for about a month at 20mg ed has not got any bigger but when i come off will it and if i do anavar cycle will this be bad if i still have puffy nipple eg make it worse i know it dont aromatise so guess it wont any help a[ppreciated


----------



## snowgirl

Mivi93 said:


> So could someone tell me,if it's normal?


I've gained at least 7lbs so far on cycle....started at 140 and now 147lb. It's defo not fat gain/diet related as I'm running this cycle whilst doing Lyle's RFL.

Can only guess it's excess water weight with some muscle gain replacing any weight loss from fat loss. Same thing happened last time I ran a cycle. 15mg ED btw.

Last cycle, the excess weight dropped back down within 2-3 weeks of coming off cycle so I'm assuming it's most definitely all water. If your diet is spot on then don't stress about it too much, maybe log everything for a week or so and go over it all properly, just to make sure!


----------



## kabulcowboy

Has anyone ever heard of 'Hormone Pharmaceuticals' ? I have just bought Anivar and they are 50mg CAPSULES ?? Never seen anything like it.......
View attachment 155862


----------



## Davyy

Dhacks Anavar only come in 50mg aswell. As per this thread, seems most people do 40mg. I was thinking 100 mg ed, or will the pumps be death like?


----------



## shadow4509

Davyy said:


> Dhacks Anavar only come in 50mg aswell. As per this thread, seems most people do 40mg. I was thinking 100 mg ed, or will the pumps be death like?


No they don't, they come in 10mg aswell.


----------



## Taffieboy1

Anyone used this

Wild Cat Varoxatab 20mg

An run at 40-60mg a day.

Wanting to know if the Wild Cat stuff any good, it's in the UK


----------



## Pinky

The Chauffeur said:


> *Found this from another board...Very good post on Var and it's myths and uses...*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> **Everything you need to know about Anavar*
> 
> *MYTHS*
> 
> Im considering a cycle of var in the new year, so im trying to do as much research as possible before i make a decision as steriods in my opinion aint to be played with if you dont know what your doing.
> 
> What cycles are best for females, dosage etc, and is PCT needed?
> 
> Im 31, 14stone and 5ft 5 does this make any difference?
> 
> Thanks, Kirst
> 
> *Myth #1 - Anavar will not suppress the HPTA.*
> 
> False. Anavar, used in adequate dosages, will shut you down. To what degree you experience side effects of suppression (loss of libido, lethargy) is entirely dependent upon the individual and the dosages used.
> 
> *Myth #2 - Var is a weak anabolic, and is not effective unless stacked with a more androgenic compound.*
> 
> This could not be further from the truth. At dosages of 40mg a day and higher, anavar is incredibly effective at adding water free LBM. At around day 6-7, increased vascularity should become apparent (assuming your oxandrolone is legitimate in its dosing), and strength gains should start appearing around day 14.
> 
> If used during a clean bulk, gains of 10-20 pounds are possible. If cutting, you will maintain weight, or even put on 5-10 pounds (depending on the rate of fat loss/severity of diet). You will keep all of your gains with proper PCT.
> 
> *Myth #3 - Anavar will not require any type of PCT.*
> 
> This is one ive never understood. It's a pretty commonly known fact now that var is a suppressive compound. So why is it that some individuals still refuse to make a small investment in some clomid/nolva....this is your testicular function we're talking about. That said, PCT required for var is not as "heavy" as PCT for, say, a test/eq cycle. 15-20 days @ 50mg clomid should be sufficient.
> 
> *LIBIDO*
> 
> The only real issue of concern that i have found when running anavar alone is slight libido suppression. Anavar is suppressive enough to where you WILL feel a difference in your sex drive (and not for the better ) when using 40+mg a day. There are three options to counteract this.
> 
> *#1 - Tribulus + Avena Sativa *- Trib at 4-7g a day and Avena Sativa at 3-4g a day tend to help prevent any loss in performance or ability to get it up. However, using effective dosages is going to end up being as or more expensive than options 2 or 3...but its your call.
> 
> *
> #2 - Proviron* - If hairloss is an issue in your choice to use anavar, then you may want to avoid this one. But 25mg ED proviron, starting after week 2, will keep you rock hard. And it will help to harden up your muscles too .
> 
> *#3 - Maintenance Test Dosage *- Finally, you could choose to use testosterone to keep your willy in shape. At a dosage of around 200mg, split bi weekly, everything should keep running smoothly. Also, this will contribute to your gains much moreso than than options 1 or 2. I would keep nolva onhand on the off chance that you are severely gyno prone. Bloating should not be an issue at this dosage.
> 
> *BENEFITS*
> 
> Anavar is a badass drug. This is why.
> 
> *#1 - Vascularity*
> 
> Oxandrolone will make you veiny as all hell. And quickly. Look out for brand new bulging forearms veins by around day 6. If you are following a cutting regimen, expect new spider webs in your chest, shoulders and quads by around day 21.
> 
> *#2 - Pumps*
> 
> When on var, the pumps are constant. Bored sitting in class/at work? Do some unweighted calf raises. After about three minutes, your calves will be ready to pop. Youll be doing something like drinking a cup of water, and after a minute of holding it, your bi will be completely full and pumped. You may have to cut some sets short in the gym due to the painful pumpage.
> 
> *#3 - Strength*
> 
> Even when cutting, you can expect new strength gains every workout after about day 14-21.
> 
> *
> #4 - Fat Loss*
> 
> Anavar has been shown to contribute to accelerated fat loss in both subcutaneous and visceral fat, concentrated effects in the abdomen and thigh area. And if youve used the drug, you can attest to this...if you cant sport the 6-8 pack look on var, its not gonna happen .
> 
> *CYCLE*
> 
> Anavar should be run @ at least 40mg a day to see all of the benefits it offers. Dosages upwards of 80mg have been shown to exhibit diminishing returns. Also, i cant imagine the intensity of the pumps at that kind of dosage.
> 
> *LIVER PROTECTION*
> 
> Anavar is a 17 Alpha Alkylated steroid, and is toxic. It has been shown to be less toxic than other orals, and is even used as liver treatment for recovering alcoholics. Still, i would limit my time using it to 8 weeks, 10 at the most.
> 
> It would be beneficial to you liver to use several different OTC supplements during, and perhaps after your cycle. A few preventive measures never hurt anyone .
> 
> *1 - Milk Thistle*The classic liver protectant herb.supposedly works by blocking the entrance of harmful substances to liver cells, and hastening their expulsion. Make sure there is a high standardization of Silymarin
> 
> *2 - R ALA*
> 
> A powerful antioxidant
> 
> *3 - NAC*
> 
> Supports liver function and production of l-glutathione
> 
> *4 - Vitamin C and E*
> 
> Antioxidants
> 
> *5 - LOADS of water*
> 
> Helps to flush out your entire system
> 
> *LIPID PROTECTION*
> 
> Anavar isnt going to kill your cholesterol levels like some drugs (winny being one of the worst), but it may put your LDL/HDL profiles outside of the normal range. There are a few things that help, but as long as your not using 60+mg daily or running it for more than 10 weeks, i would just use flax...
> 
> *1 - Flax Oil*
> 
> Consuming lots of essential fatty acids promotes overall health, as well as helping to keep your lipid profile from becoming too bad.
> 
> *2 - Policosanol*
> 
> Used at 20mg daily to keep your HDL (good cholesterol) levels from crashing, and your LDL from becoming too high.
> 
> *3 - Niacin*
> 
> Preferably the flush free variety. If you wish, niacin can be used at 1-2g ED for a short period post-cycle to normalize HDL levels. Do not use for more than 7-14 days, as liver toxicity can be an issue when using those dosages of niacin for long periods of time


----------



## Ekseliksis

Quick q. I am on anavar 100mg ed for 10/12 days now. I feel significantly harder, and strength is slightly up. Is it normal to take one and a half week to kick in? (I dont know if it has been answered earlier I did not go through all posts). Thank you


----------



## Sim0x

The general consensus around here is that it takes around 11 days, from what I have read anyway but I did feel it a lot sooner when using Cambridge Research var.


----------



## Ekseliksis

Felt it today. Exactly at 10 days. Strength was through the roof. Also my muscles feel a lot more hard/bigger.


----------



## C.Hill

Ekseliksis said:


> Quick q. I am on anavar 100mg ed for 10/12 days now. I feel significantly harder


Sure you didn't take Viagra?


----------



## Ekseliksis

C.Hill said:


> Sure you didn't take Viagra?


Harder.. as in muscles harder LOL


----------



## ryda

Davyy said:


> Dhacks Anavar only come in 50mg aswell. As per this thread, seems most people do 40mg. I was thinking 100 mg ed, or will the pumps be death like?












10mg dhacks var, think it's abit hard to find or abit hard to sell so most suppliers stock 50mg


----------



## hmgs

ryda - is that mess a result of roid rage - or did someone else throw their toys outta the pram? ;-)


----------



## ryda

hmgs said:


> ryda - is that mess a result of roid rage - or did someone else throw their toys outta the pram? ;-)


Haha I have a very temperamental hyperactive 1 year old daughter


----------



## scuba_2010

Hey all. Hope you're doing ok?! Just a quick one on anavar....read a fair bit that 40mg is sufficient for gains and then 50-80mg. In your opinion what would be the optimal dosage and more importantly what would be the best split eg 20mg morning/20mg evening?? What is the half-life of anavar??


----------



## Era

Hey guys I'm considering running this first time ever touching steroids and have 2 questions. First question is say I run this for 8 weeks and then never take anything like this again but continue to lift obviously, will I keep my gains or will they steadily drop off? Second question Is way more important to me, I have quite severe gyno since I was 12 and have surgery to remove it, they do leave a little bit of gland just behind the nipple so there is no crater (unless you specifically demand it all removed) but even if they do remove it all there is no chance they will get 100%. Is there is a chance doing this will cause gyno all over again especially since I have a history of it?


----------



## rand

Will libido come back normally eventually? Im just doing a 1 month cycle 40 mg ed. Anavar only


----------



## L3rouge

rand said:


> Will libido come back normally eventually? Im just doing a 1 month cycle 40 mg ed. Anavar only


It's like gluten.. If you eat that your dick is going to fly off

http://i.imgur.com/1zG2qhf.webm


----------



## rand

Ok. Ill stop after 4 days. Waste of money. Ill go natural i guess


----------



## mluke

russellbrown181 said:


> Hi, where can I get anavar from?


You can't ask on here mate- against the rules


----------



## mluke

russellbrown181 said:


> so how do i know where to get it from?


I can't really help you mate except to say that it's not very hard if you Google the right words - just be weary of scammers


----------



## mluke

russellbrown181 said:


> yeah, that's the problem. I got ripped off once & don't want the same to happen again. cheers for the help though.


No worries mate - maybe someone will pm you - but again be weary of scammers mate


----------



## Ekseliksis

rand said:


> Will libido come back normally eventually? Im just doing a 1 month cycle 40 mg ed. Anavar only


pct


----------



## Neuroscience

since i am not from the UK i am wondering which lab is the beest for var. looking at renvex and noble atm, which is better? and are those some of the best ones or would you gus recommend something else?


----------



## FelonE1

Neuroscience said:


> since i am not from the UK i am wondering which lab is the beest for var. looking at renvex and noble atm, which is better? and are those some of the best ones or would you gus recommend something else?


From what I've read Renvex is good for Anavar and Winstrol. Got some Renvex Winstrol on its way.


----------



## jeff501

Can anybody help me I am just thinking of starting on Anavar50 can I start using one tablet in the morning 50 mg and one tablet in the afternoon 50 mg or do I need to work my way up to this dosage if anybody could let me know and when would the best time to start training?

Cheers


----------



## Kevsj

Anyone ever ran nobal labs anavar ?


----------



## mluke

jeff501 said:


> Can anybody help me I am just thinking of starting on Anavar50 can I start using one tablet in the morning 50 mg and one tablet in the afternoon 50 mg or do I need to work my way up to this dosage if anybody could let me know and when would the best time to start training?
> 
> Cheers


Start at the 50mg a day, and if you don't feel anything then take 2 a day


----------



## TheReapeR1436115282

Hello,

First of all I want to say the article is very good and informative.Could someone give me some information from where I can buy Anavar. The only place that I found is steroidjuiceplus.net but is is legit?

I do apologies for my bad English and thank you for your help.


----------



## venty

scuba_2010 said:


> Hey all. Hope you're doing ok?! Just a quick one on anavar....read a fair bit that 40mg is sufficient for gains and then 50-80mg. In your opinion what would be the optimal dosage and more importantly what would be the best split eg 20mg morning/20mg evening?? What is the half-life of anavar??


Hi,

I havent seen a reply to this question yet. Any advice would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Kutagubref

pds999 said:


> Great post.
> 
> I am looking at Anavar for a cutting cycle in the future. In fact I may stick with Anavar period as I am not a fan of the bloating/water retention from a lot of AAS's.


Hello on ebay are selling Anavar 633mg 180 caps what would that reccon how many mg are per cap or is per cap 633mg it doesnt says there can someone help. Thanks


----------



## Omen669

Use Stanonzolol. Pretty much does the same job and is a lot cheaper.


----------



## Omen669

Kutagubref said:


> Hello on ebay are selling Anavar 633mg 180 caps what would that reccon how many mg are per cap or is per cap 633mg it doesnt says there can someone help. Thanks


eBay selling steroids. More than likely be smarties.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Just me or does this thread describe var as being 10x better than it actually is lol?


----------

